# Donna!! Ryley Portrait...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

...is finished!

Was going to pm you but thought I would suprise you on here!



(It wasn't photographed on the best light so looks a bit 'yellowey' here...the background is a brighter cream, and you can see more highlights in fur in 'real life')

Hope you like!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!! Good job! :dblthumb2


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Emma... I was amazed when I checked out your webpage... and just as amazed now! That picture is perfect!!!! I can't believe how perfectly silky he looks!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh wow!! That's just stunning! Great job Emma!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma, I haven't forgotten about having you do Daisy's portrait. I'm just recovering from having to overhaul my transmission, have to wait a bit! But I'm so encouraged to see this, can't wait to have you do one of Daisy !!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, I am sooo jealous!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful..........


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What a Beautiful job you have done!! It is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that is absolutely stunning! Terrific job!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's an amazing picture. Turned out awesome....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful talent you have. I so wish I had it in me to create something as beautiful as this portrait. I'm sure Donna will be thrilled. I haven't seen her on-line much today. I can't wait until she sees the finished piece!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bumping in case she hasn't seen it yet


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Omg...

Omg...

Omg...

Omg...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOWZA! That is absolutely AWESOME! Fabulous! WOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma it turned out just awesome as I knew it would. I had no doubt. It is absolutely gorgeous and whoever gets this will be one very lucky person and what a wonderful keepsake from Ryleys Run. You nailed it. I hope you also got my email I sent thanking you personally for this. Your work is truly amazing and I thank you so very much for donating your time to do this. It is simply magnificent. I only wish I was able to enter to win. One of the slight drawbacks. Oh well!!! It is gorgeous Emma. Thank you again so very very much.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi Donna, you are very, very welcome, Im glad to have helped! It was a very enjoyable piece to paint (gorgeous subject of course!) I will send it to you shortly, you will have to pm me your address!

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments x


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A really awesome job..... well done!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:dblthumb2 :You_Rock_ *I am stunned and speechless!!!* :appl::banana:

!!!!WOW!!!!​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That is an awesome picture! Is there any way to have it made into prints for hanging in a frame.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lovely portrait of a very special Golden....Emma, you are gifted  

Yes, prints would be a great idea....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma it is fantastic! Simply stunning. You have an amazing talent. Thank you so much for donating your time and talent to this wonderful cause!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my! Emma, you are truly a gifted artist. I visited your web site and I am so blown away by your artistic talent. How kind of you to donate your time and effort to Ryley's Run. It really is heart-warming to know that wonderful people like you are involved with rescue.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Hi Donna, you are very, very welcome, Im glad to have helped! It was a very enjoyable piece to paint (gorgeous subject of course!) I will send it to you shortly, you will have to pm me your address!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments x


Thanks again so very much Emma and I PM'd you with address. This is going to make someone very happy.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hey Donna, yes, I got your address, will send when I have got some card to package it all up in...within the next few days! 

Thank you again everybody for your kind words

Prints....well, as far as permission for printing goes...you have it from me (as far as I am aware, rights to a portrait remain with the artist...) and any reproductions would need to be done by a professional...the very best type of printing for reproducing prints would be a 'Gieclee' printing...although this is more expensive you achieve a very high quality reproduction. If not using gieclee method (some printers may just say GieWHAT?) then you need to make sure that the ink and paper is at least 'archival'...if it is printed onto any normal paper it will fade very quickly! If you got intouch with any printers about this then just make sure they are using the correct papers and inks, I have had some friends get very poor and disappointing results from some printers for a similar type of thing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

From one artist to another- that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Why thank you! 

Just wanted to update you with a better representation of the portrait and the image I will probably put on my website...this picture of it was taken in daylight!


----------

